#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Consumo de franquia de dados em Celular é menos que em modem?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal pergunto isso, porque hoje eu colequei R$ 30,00 de recarga para chip da TIM e menos de 1 minutos foi gasto 50MB só porquer acessei 3 sites sem clicar em nenhum link, por exemplo entrei e sair da globo, Terra e R7.

Simplesmente entrei e sair não acessei nenhum link dos sites e não fiquei mais de 50 segundos e cada um.

Quando fui acessar um site proprietario o qual precisa se logar e colocar a senha, não conseguia, ai fui verificar na configurações do modem que usa o chip da TIM lá informava que a franquia de 50MB tinha alcançado 100%.

Mas como pode acessa 3 sites simplemnete entre e sair neles e consumir 50MB?

Fiz uma reclamação na TIM e atentente falou porquer eu uso modem se usar o celular não gasta muita banda.

Onde esta a verdade disso?

----------


## DjeiBoy

@*ab5x2* também em celulares que usam o navegador Google Chrome a função Web Light que reduz o consumo em até 80% e funciona muito bém.

----------


## 1929

Você tem certeza que sua franquia é de 50MB? Isso é irrisório. Mas mesmo assim não deveria consumir tudo isso só nestes acessos.

Já ouvi relatos de planos TIM fazerem isso com telefonia. O sujeito coloca uma recarga e logo ela é "chupada" e o cara fica sem o serviço. 
Vou te contar uma coisa: aqui na minha cidade, reclamação contra operadoras pelo 0800 não resolve nada... O negócio é ir no Procon. Lá tem uma profissional bem competente que está acostumada a puxar as orelhas das operadoras e praticamente resolve todas as divergências.

Como você mesmo disse, a atendente lhe disse uma coisa que você não tem certeza se é realmente assim. Com o Procon, que já está acostumado, a conversa gira em outro patamar... mais pelo lado técnico nas relações consumidor x prestador de serviço. E eles estão acostumados a endurecer com as operadoras. Daí o atendimento muda de figura.

----------


## sphreak

50mb de franquia para modem não cobre nem a atualização do antivirus quando o PC liga...

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rubem

Se desativar todas as atualizações no Android (Coisa que pode default ele já faz com conexão móvel, só atualiza com wifi, veja nas config's do Playstore), não pode comparar com o Windows com todas as FIRULAS ativas, tipo antivírus e Windows Update.

Se colocar o adblock no navegador (E navegar sem um adblock da vida hoje é suicídio), desativar a execução automática de flash (Pra que rodar flash em janela em segundo plano), a navegação vai gastar pouquíssimo. Mas tem que desativar até a atualização do navegador.

(Se pegar o Chomre 48 de 1 ano atrás ainda dá pra logar em 99,99% da web, não precisa sair correndo como louro atrás de atualização)

Se fala do consumo multimídia, celular chinfrim tem tela de resolução ruim, o default de muito celular é pegar vídeo do YT e facebook a 240p, enquanto em desktop o normal é usar algo lá por 480p, é uma diferença de mais de 100%, na real um vídeo 240p de 8MB vira em 24MB em 480p! Aumento de 300%! Mas mesmo fora dos vídeos tem muita frescura em site, flash pesa horrores (Graças a Deus esse lixo está morrendo), exibição de imagens em resolução alta idem (PNG é muito maior que GIF, caso não seja otimizado), as versões mobile dos sites nem sempre são mais leves, é que o navegador nos Android geralmente simplesmente não abre um monte de inutilidades.

Configura o Windows igual o Android (Atualizando só com conexão fixa, sem atualização NENHUMA rodando o tempo todo, não abre flash, abre vídeos e imagens em resolução baixa, bloqueia ADS's (Adblock no bicho), e abre a versão mobile dos sites (Tem que emular algo, se tentar digamos m.uol.com.br ele vai pra versão web normal. Teria que mudar a identificação do navegador). Aí sim vai ter em Windows e Android o mesmo consumo.

O Windows desperdiça banda pra caramba, o Windows Update é só algumas vezes por dia, mas inutilidades tipo atualizador de antivirus, de flashplayer e de pdf reader, atualizador do Chrome, essas porcarias procuram atualização 20x por dia.

É só capar as firulas do Windows que ele não gera snmp na rede, e não consome internet a toa. Nenhum software deveria ser usado no default, o default é um padrão tosco de fábrica, simplificado e cheio de automatizações pra facilitar a vida de leigo, é algo completamente diferente da OTIMIZAÇÃO que deve ser feita de acordo com o gosto de CADA usuário (Só maria-vai-com-as-outras acha que deve gostar do mesmo que todo mundo). Só em atualizações, ads, flash e altas resoluções você resolve 90% do tráfego inútil. O resto é questão de mudar hábitos (Usa cliente de email e não os inúteis webmails, usa leitor de RSS e não visite sites (Inclusive podcast), desative exibição de imagens de sites em pelo menos 1 navegador e use mais ele, baixe os vídeos do YT em resolução menor ao invés de assistir no site, essas coisas)

----------

